# Baiting catfish



## allenmejr (Aug 27, 2014)

Do any of yall bait catfish holes if so any pointers on how you go about it

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Sweet block from the feed store in a crawfish sack with a little weight tied to the bottom of it. Scatter range cubes around it on the morning before you fish it. The sweet block works pretty quick, put it out one day, scatter your range cubes the next morning and your ready to fish. Works best on channel cat.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

whsalum said:


> Sweet block from the feed store in a crawfish sack with a little weight tied to the bottom of it. Scatter range cubes around it on the morning before you fish it. The sweet block works pretty quick, put it out one day, scatter your range cubes the next morning and your ready to fish. Works best on channel cat.


Good stuff here^ I sour some milo, works really good also.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

It's been my long term method of fishing on Lake Conroe! I throw out range cubes then after I rig my lines I put out the soured mash works nearly every time I keep 4 spots baited almost year round! That way you can change tactics if one area plays out.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Soured milo works great but it stinks to high heaven LOL. Put in a 5 gallon bucket , cover with water and seal lid.Put in the sun and forget it for a few days. You can add a can of beer or yeast to speed up the process


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

All the above great answers


----------



## allenmejr (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

soured chicken scratch I usually bait 3-4 holes go back to 1st hole . Fish 15-20 mins at 1st hole if no bites move on to #2 etc etc very seldom get to 4 th hole. A tip on broadcasting chum is to use a kids plastic baseball bat with 4-5" barrel cut end off ( tape hole in handle end , trust me u want hole plugged ) dip some chum intp end of bbat with a cup and give it a sling , will make a nice even spread and keep boat and you clean


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

whsalum said:


> Soured milo works great but it stinks to high heaven LOL. Put in a 5 gallon bucket , cover with water and seal lid.Put in the sun and forget it for a few days. You can add a can of beer or yeast to speed up the process


i got two 5 gal. buckets that i take from and add to going on 5 years now. so far has made two people throw up when uncapped. fish guts, heads, spoiled meat, you name it goes in them. spoon it into big empty yogurt cups then pour it overboard. lottsa city folk never seen maggots before. :rotfl:


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Recipe souring Corn*



coup de grace said:


> Good stuff here^ I sour some milo, works really good also.


whsalum, what is the recipe, I have a bag of corn I can use to sour.

Searacer


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Don't use whole corn. It kills small catfish. They can not digest it and it blocks their intestines until they die.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

sergeant69 said:


> i got two 5 gal. buckets that i take from and add to going on 5 years now. so far has made two people throw up when uncapped. fish guts, heads, spoiled meat, you name it goes in them. spoon it into big empty yogurt cups then pour it overboard. lottsa city folk never seen maggots before. :rotfl:


I've got a bucket in the back of boat storage going on 5 years

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

think they'd appreciate some photos???


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

seacer said:


> whsalum, what is the recipe, I have a bag of corn I can use to sour.
> 
> Searacer


Fill up bucket 1/4 way with milo, pour in two beers. Add water till milo is covered with liquid.


----------



## allenmejr (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info gonna try some of the pointers out

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I brew beer so i always have plenty of grain soured and ready.I CARRY IT IN A CLOSED 5GAL BUCKET .I put it in a onoin sack with a float tied to it so when i run jugs a can run right to it.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

sergeant69 said:


> i got two 5 gal. buckets that i take from and add to going on 5 years now. so far has made two people throw up when uncapped. fish guts, heads, spoiled meat, you name it goes in them. spoon it into big empty yogurt cups then pour it overboard. lottsa city folk never seen maggots before. :rotfl:


Years ago, I uncovered my barrel of chum one evening before my wife arrived home. Closed it back up, and an hour later she pulled in. Opens the door and gasps "dear lord, did something die out here?!?" :rotfl: I wouldn't have believed you could smell it an hour later, she proved me wrong


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

There is a big difference between baiting and chumming. To bait a hole, I use a long lasting mineral block or cottonseed cake when I can find it. That I refresh every month. I use chum to excite the fish when I'm ready to fish. I'll throw a couple of cups of it out around the block. I am careful not to "feed" the fish, just get them excited and feeding. I use simple soured maize for chum. No beer, no yeast, just plain old maize.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

i have been thinking about and trying out different ways for years to transport chum to on site, then lowering it into place in some sort of container that will let the chum "soup" leak out slowly. have used burlap sacks with rocks in em for ballast. plastic/metal bait buckets w/lids wired shut. am now looking for coffee cups made out of paper, including paper lids, i can punch holes in and drop overboard, or chunk. river has a fair current most times so need something that will sink and stay in place and slowly let out the goodness. if you guyd have any ideas please let me know.
and...thank GOD i proofread most of posts before posting. i left out the H in the word chum in first line. woulda NEVER NEVER heard the end of that one!


----------

